# Heat Cycle



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

Would someone explain the heat cycle of our breed. I know it lasts up to 21 days ( I think). Back on 11/10/2009, a guest visited and pointed out that our 7mos old was in heat. So I marked the calendar. However today I actually noticed for the first time that Joy's vulva is pronounced and there is clearly blood present. So now at 8.5 months I think that Joy is "actually" in heat. I just want to be sure on the calendar. Is the bleeding at the end of a dogs cycle? 
Thanks in Advance for your counsel.

Joy's Dad.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Bleeding is early and receptiveness for breeding generally begins once the discharge begins to change! So now is the time to be vigilant with your baby to ensure she does not get bred accidentally. Generally you start counting days from the first sighting of blood. Out under supervision only for the next three weeks!


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Bleeding is early and receptiveness for breeding generally begins once the discharge begins to change! So now is the time to be vigilant with your baby to ensure she does not get bred accidentally. Generally you start counting days from the first sighting of blood. Out under supervision only for the next three weeks!


Thanks for the kind reply...in the mean time I contacted my breeder and she said exactly the same thing and went through the 21 day break down including the more fertile period of 11-12 days. So I am relieved to know and be aware of what to expect. We will probably spay Joy some time in March. Thanks again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just learned about the cycle from my Towhee. The break down I was given was

Bright red blood is the beginning of the cycle 
Then discharge turns to lighter, pinker and clearer
10 - 15 day into the cycle the bitch is breedable and vigilance must be extremely high
16 - 21 days coming out of heat

So, my Towhee was brought to Barb (her owner/breeder) on Dec 5 and we are hopeful she can come home around Christmas - but Barb's main male dog will determine exactly when it will be safe for her to come home - his actions will tell us for certain if she needs to stay beyond 21 days.

Please be aware that Towhee started exhibiting marking behaviors; presumably to announce her presence to all the male dogs in the vicinity - this is probably why some people need to drive their bitches to their exercise spot at this time ...


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

My vet told me that the discharge changes from bright red to pink to cream colored. When it changes from pink to cream is when the dog is most fertile. Obviously, you have to be careful throughout the whole heat cycle about keeping her on leash and closely supervised. I have a 9 month old girl who hasn't been in heat yet. We are letting her go through one cycle because of a very small vulva causing frequent UTIs and vaginitis. We don't have a fenced in yard, so are planning to walk her on leash throughout her cycle. I have heard the advice to drive them to an exercise spot, but I'm wondering how important that is and how many people do that. Unfortunately, my girl is used to going out many times a day. I'd like to be able to just put a leash on her and step into the yard for quick potty breaks since they tend to be frequent. Is that a really bad idea?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Quick pee breaks in the yard are fine, if you want to go for a walk, drive somewhere and then wal, but do so in a non-doggie area where you're not likely to run into any other dogs. It's only a few weeks out of their routine and they'll live, much less of a pain than dealing with a pregnancy. 

Lana


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

Fortuneately during the week our town is deserted. And I know where all the dogs live. And for the most part the males are neutered. I wont be letting Joy off leash during this time period even on the beach alone. Just not worth the risk.


----------

